# Pics of 2 bunnies that need homes in pittsburgh area



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jul 9, 2013)

My friend needs to find home a.s.a.p. for these 2 sweet boys. they are 4 y.o. neutered males. they are indoor bunnies and they are bonded. They are very lovey and love to run around and play!! Please ask around and find these boys a forever home!!! thanks so much!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 9, 2013)

OMG! Those bunnies are really cute. I hope they find a home. ray:


----------



## PixelGirl2dot0 (Jul 9, 2013)

I moved away from Pittsburgh a couple years ago, but still have many friends there - just sent out a tweet to see if anyone can help!

Fingers crossed...


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh, I hope they can find them a wonderful bunny home! They are so adorable! Hope our list members see this & someone here can take them!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 10, 2013)

ray:


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jul 13, 2013)

Please adopt us soon!!


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jul 15, 2013)

still need homes!!! please help!! thanks!!!


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jul 21, 2013)

good news!! possible found homes for my friend's boys!!!! a friend my fiancée went to h.s. with, has been asking a ton of questions about bunnies and bunny care on facebook. so he asked my fiancée where to get a bunny for his family!!! I said, I know where he can get 2 awesome bunnies!!! so he's going to meet the bunnies this week to see how they do with his older kids!!! keep your fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 21, 2013)

Best of luck with the bunny meet and greet, I really hope it goes well!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 21, 2013)

Best of luck!!! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 21, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jul 21, 2013)

just sent my fiancée's friend all the info on bunny care from the house rabbit society. he had lots of questions and is super excited. Tuesday I'm taking there to meet the buns!!! yay!! I think this is a good match for his family!!! Don't mind putting all the effort in and expense if these bunnies will have a good home!!!!


----------



## BoobooBunny (Jul 22, 2013)

Adorable. I wish they were in my area


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jul 23, 2013)

I wish you could take them too. they are so personable and loveable. I'm meeting my fiancée friends here in a little and I hope they give these little guys a good home. I told them if there's any problems , to give the bunnies to me instead of sticking them outside or taking them to the shelter.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 24, 2013)

Good on you for really working hard to find them a good home, and especially offering to take them back in for a bit if it doesn't work out with them. Best of luck, I hope he adopts them


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jul 24, 2013)

BAD NEWS!! the family was half way home and the dad and one of the boys started wheezing!!! We tried at least!!  I met the bunnies and they are just darling. My friends brother is neglecting them some!!  We returned the bunnies to him. Before I left I clipped their nails!! They were actually curling under. Never saw that before. I also made him clean the litter boxes and we gave them a butt bathe. They really need a good home!!!! These guys are about 10 lbs. a piece. Super friendly and outgoing. You can pick them up and they don't mind at all. Did wonderful with the kids!!! My fiancée and I are still discussing at least fostering them???? Until we find a permanent home!!! Please help me find them a forever home rabbit forum friends!!!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 24, 2013)

Aww, I'm so sorry to hear that. It seems that many people are allergic to rabbit fur, more than other types it seems. I'm so sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry it didn't work out for them.  I really hope they find a good home.


----------



## bunnbunn (Jul 25, 2013)

Hope they find a home soon. So glad i'm not allergic.


----------

